# [SOLVED] Old TV Tuner Mod



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

I have an old Sony WM-FX277 (one of the cassette models) with TV/FM/AM tuner. A while ago it worked (when TV signals were over the air). Now all it picks up is static :banghead:. Is there a way I can modify it to work with the new types of signals? Maybe hook it up with a coaxial cable? Please help.
-TechNoah
P.S. I hope this is in the right place.


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*

The AM/FM/Cassette functionality will continue to work. The television audio will not work because the audio is now transmitted digitally. You could hack something together, but it's never going to work like before.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*

What do you mean by hack something together? What do I need to have it receive the digital audio?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*

Walmart.com: Magnavox Digital-to-Analog TV Converter Box: TV & Video


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*



Old Rich said:


> Walmart.com: Magnavox Digital-to-Analog TV Converter Box: TV & Video


I own this. How do I hook it up to my Walkman?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*

I don't have a walkman, but it should connect to where the antenea connected before


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*

It doesn't have an antenna but it has a tiny pin-hole where the air signals come in (I think). I pried it open (no screws) and this is what I found. (Sorry for the blurry pic).


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*

On portable devices like this the antenna is often integrated. I believe that the TV/FM signal is received in the headphone cord. This is not like a TV where there's just a plug to connect the DTV converter. Also, the device won't be portable anymore since the set-top box needs to be plugged in.


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*

Go online and search for "portable TV" in Google Shopping. You can purchase a new, portable, digital television for under $100.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*

so I can't mod it?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*

No way a consumer could ever do it. 

BG


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*

TechNoah, it would be a conceptual task to modify the device to receive digital TV signals and work like it used to. The biggest reason this isn't practical is that it would likely cost more than just buying a new portable TV. Also, you likely don't have the skills necessary to accomplish this.

Yes, an electrical engineer who wanted to do this "for fun" could make that radio work, but it's not practical.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*

OK. Thanks. To bad it can't work.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Old TV Tuner Mod*

setting as "Solved"


----------

